# Unsure on what Voltage Regulator To Order For 65 GTO



## Andy65GTO (Jan 9, 2012)

*Which is the best voltage regulator to buy - 65 gto*

I currently have a faulty voltage regulator which is overcharging my battery. I need to buy a new one. Is it worth buying an aftermarket regulator or a genuine Delco one.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

aftermarket one is as good as Delco, unless the Delco is old style that was adjustable.


----------



## Andy65GTO (Jan 9, 2012)

I have been looking at Voltage Regulators, some say 37 amp, others 62 and 63. They all look the same as mine with four row pins plus one side pin, How would I know which one to order.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Old Goat 66 (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought one from Autozone, There electronic, Flat and ugly one. I removed the cover from my old one and the cover from the new one (not much inside) drilled the holes on the new one so you can screw the old cover on and it works great. Looks like a Delco now, nice steady voltage.


----------



## billcocarb (Aug 12, 2011)

Regulators control the voltage not the amps. Sold one part number regulator for years for all the 60's and early 70's gm cars. NAPA number that would work great is VR142.


----------



## Andy65GTO (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Which is the best voltage regulator to buy - 65 gto*

Thanks for the reply,I ended up ordering an aftermarket one and i will use the orignal delco cover on it.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's the problem: no cars have used the old style external regulators with points/coils for a very long time, so the replacement units of that type that you can get now are usually crap. The one that Autozone (and others) carry now, is made by Wells and is a solid state unit. It actually works more like the newer internal regulators, and it works better. The part number at Autozone is VR715. If you care about how it looks, as others have said you can swap covers from the older regulator an no one will be the wiser.

Here's the difference: the old points-style regulators worked by switching the field coils in the alternator on and off, effectively turning the alternator on and off. The solid state ones keep the field energized all the time, so the alternator is on all the time. The newer regulators work instead by just "dumping" un-needed output from the alternator directly to ground. This is better for longevity of the alternator because they don't go through the heating/cooling cycles associated with beiing turned off and on that eventually can stress the various connections in them to the point of failure. The down-side if any is that since it's on all the time, it's absorbing some of the engine's power all the time.

Bear


----------



## tags68 (Oct 6, 2010)

I second the VR715 . Went through 4 or 5 regulators (including 1 no-name solid state unit that squeeled) before i tried the Wells Unit, and it working great!


----------

